# Horário servidor não sincronizando

## ricardospecht

Bom dia pessoal, sou novo por aqui. Estou encontrando dificuldades em alguns servidores com gentoo linux, cujo horário não está sincronizando conforme deveria. Simplesmente varia de 3 a 4 minutos. O hardware é Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz.

bash ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 6

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 2791.152

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 6

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5586.38

clflush size    : 64

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 6

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 2791.152

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 6

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5582.34

clflush size    : 64

Possuo serviço de ntpdate rodando no servidor.

bash ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/ntp-client

NTPCLIENT_CMD="ntpdate"

NTPCLIENT_OPTS="-s -b -u 192.168.0.100"

NTPCLIENT_TIMEOUT=30

O formato do horário no servidor é o seguinte.

bash ~ # cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource

tsc

Versão do kernel:

bash ~ # uname -r

2.6.25-gentoo-r8

O problema ocorre em apenas este hardware, em Xeon e Pentium 4 não ocorre isso.

Em alguns momentos aparece mensagem no dmesg: "Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 62628580 ns)"

att. Ricardo

----------

## cassiol

Ricardo,

tente isso

 *Quote:*   

> clocksource=acpi_pm 

 

----------

## oandarilho01

Bem, eu mantenho todos os meus servidores atualizados simplesmente com uma tarefa no cron.daily com este conteúdo:

```

NTPSERVER="a.ntp.br"

/usr/sbin/ntpdate $NTPSERVER && /sbin/hwclock -w

```

----------

